# Solved: Problem uninstalling Musicmatch Jukebox



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

I am having a problem deleting Musicmatch Jukebox, which came with my Dell. Before, it worked fine, until summer 2005, when I updated it to Jukebox 10, and it would not start. However, I didn't pay attention to this problem because I do not use this program any longer.
Only now did I arrive back to this problem, for now that I want to delete it, I cannot.

Here is what I am seeing when attemting to uninstall it:

Control Panel errors, as well as errors uninstalling. 

What can I do?

-Thanks in advance.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Here are some instructions from MM tech support. If you're not familiar with editing the windows registry, skip that step.

The following steps will take you through a very thorough uninstall and reinstall of Musicmatch Jukebox:

Step 1: Make sure all Musicmatch applications are shut down.
- Close Musicmatch Jukebox.
- Open the Task Manager (use the CTRL+SHIFT+ESCAPE key-combination on your keyboard.)
- Click the "Processes" tab.
- Click the "Image Name" column title to sort the list alphabetically.

If any of the following applications appear in the list, highlight the application then click the "End Process" button:

mmjb.exe
mim.exe
mimboot.exe
mmdiag.exe
mm_Tray.exe
mm_TDMEngine.exe
mmjbburn.exe
mmjblaunch.exe
mm_server.exe

Note: Ending a process may take several seconds. You may see a message
indicating that the application is not responding during this time. This
is normal. Simply click the "End Now" button if you see this message.

- Exit the Task Manager.

Step 2: Uninstall Musicmatch Jukebox using Add/Remove Programs
- Click the Start button on the Windows taskbar.
- Click "Control Panel".
- Click "Add or Remove Programs".
- Select "Musicmatch Jukebox".
- Click the "Change/Remove" button.
- Select "Yes" if you are asked to verify that you want to remove any shared files.
- Reboot your PC.

Step 3: Remove any leftover files that were not automatically removed during uninstall.
- Delete any remaining Musicmatch Jukebox shortcuts from your desktop
- Close any applications that are currently running on your system.
This includes any system tray applications (next to the clock on the Taskbar.)
- Right-click on the Start button.
- Click "Explore".
- Navigate to the folder where Musicmatch was installed:

Example: C:\Program Files\

- Locate the "Musicmatch" directory, highlight it and press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Confirm that you want to delete it.
- Navigate to C:\Program Files\Common Files\
- Delete the InstallShield folder located.
- Navigate to the Windows Temp directory

Example: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temp

- Delete the files and folders in the Temp directory. Note: Any files that are in use will not be deleted.
- Navigate to the application data folder on your hard drive:

Example: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Application Data\

- Locate the "Musicmatch" directory, highlight it and press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Confirm that you want to delete it.

Note: Replace "user" with your Windows account name. The Local Settings folder is a system folder and may be hidden. To unhide system folders
follow the instructions at the following URL:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/hiddenfiles.mspx

Step 4: Remove leftover registry entries that were not automatically removed during uninstall.
- Click the Start button.
- Click "Run"
- In the "Open" field type: regedit
- Click OK.

The Windows Registry editor should now be open. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU FOLLOW THE NEXT STEPS EXACTLY!

- In the left window pane you will see six main folders.
- Click the + next to the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" folder.
- Click the + next to the "Software" subfolder.
- You will see a list of folders in alphabetical order. If a "Musicmatch" folder exists, highlight it then press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Click "Yes" when you are asked to verify that you want to delete the folder.
- Close the Windows registry editor.

- Restart your computer.


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

This seems awfly complicated, yet I am willing to do it. Question, 

mmjb.exe
mim.exe
mimboot.exe
mmdiag.exe
mm_Tray.exe
mm_TDMEngine.exe
mmjbburn.exe
mmjblaunch.exe
mm_server.exe all have to do with Musicmatch?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Yes they do, but the only ones you probably have running are mim.exe and mmdiag.exe.


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

Nevermind the last post, I deleted what I had of those listed, and then went on to remove it in Add/Remove Programs, and it still showed the same errors.


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

I had mim.exe mmdiag.exe and mm_Tray.exe


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What are the error msgs are you getting?


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

I posted it, look at the picture. Here is the link:::::

http://images3.pictiger.com/images/06/9465c2f3d694e28bb855f87600351e06.jpg

All of those. But the last 2 relate to MusicMatch


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I clicked on that link and your previous link and got a blank page.


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

Really??!!!!!! Errrrrr

Let me upload to photobucket


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

Here, this should work:

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a257/Bloomy033192/musicmatch.jpg


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Ok, I could see your errors. It looks more like a Windows problem than a MM problem. It's saying that control panel is have a problem with netsetup.cpl, which is the Network Setup Wizard. Maybe try opening up Network Setup Wizard and see if you get an error or not, if not cancel out of it and try the uninstall again.


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

But, this only happens to Music Match- nothing else

Now the first error is gone. Its only the other 2.


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

Here's another thought, maybe uninstall through Hijack This?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I'm not sure HijackThis would be the thing to use here, but Ccleaner has an uninstall utility that might work. Another possiblity would be to try to install MM and then try the uninstall again.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Why don't you try to install musicmatch straight from the website and uninstall it again as with alot of corrupt programs you have to install to uninstall. Now the regular website www.musicmatch.com will just do an update to musicmatch and not do anything so here's a pre finished version of the program that will just prompt that it detects the old version and prompt you wether you want to install over the old version and you just click yes. Its from download.com but its safe. http://www.download.com/Musicmatch-Jukebox/3000-2167_4-10354571.html?tag=lst-0-1
use that to install musicmatch then just uninstall it again.


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the idea. I'll try it.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Let us know what comes of it!


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

Sure will. Now its downloading. Pretty slow. Oh well.

haha


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you have broadband or dialup?


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

mmmm, never mind that, it just finished.

Have optimum.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh thats good post back with results


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

?!

"you have a newer version already installed. Are you sure you want to install an older version."


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats exactly the prompt i was talking about. Click yes.


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

I did, its almost done.


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

OK, so its done installing.

I'll try and see if I can actually open it now.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok! once that's done try the uninstall again


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

OK, it will open eventually if i restarted my computer, but i wont.

Here goes uninstalling it.


----------



## CntrlAltDelete (Apr 21, 2006)

YAY!


Its working!!!!!!!!



Thank G-d.

You're awesome.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah it messes up the program like that and glad we all could help.


----------

